# Is this APR Almond



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

Can some tell me if this bird is almond ,I only have a photo at this stage, or could it be het red dilute with grizzle,I also wonder why the black has not been diluted


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes he is an almond, thus the black not being diluted.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice bird. But I might be a little biased.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Looks like almond to me too. I have bred a couple of almond birds very similar to this one.

Though it could possibly be a very heavily flecked ash-red dilute, this is very unlikely - there is just too much flecking. The real telltale sign though, is the dark visible tail band, which you never see on dilute ash-reds.


----------



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I didnt end up getting this bird for my Almond Roller breeding project,I got a Almond Oriental roller,Ill post the F1,F2,F3 photo results as I go for interest but wont attempt to find a suitable bird in the air till probably the 6th generation, although once used, the preceding cross wont be much use to me so it will probably be flown.
Regards Don


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It would be nice if you could import some birds. We already have almond rollers here.


----------



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

its hard to know whats here, whats legit and whats a mess as flyers and color dont mix much here,there are people importing small amounts of different breeds all the time,we have a nasty disease outbreak down south complicating things.People may be reluctant to get in new birds to their lofts soon and have to work with what they have.We have got some good performers here Canadian M/N and English Masons etc, but very little in the way of Factors beyond Dilute and RR that I know of in quality performing bloodlines.I have pretty much given up flying seriously as Ive lost birds to
Peregrines ,Black Falcons,Brown Goshawks,Grey Goshawks,Collared Sparrowhawks and Little Eagles.Experienced birds get good at evasion but Goshawks in the trees and a pair of Peregrines cutting thru them up high causes exhaustion and you lose birds, flying young birds is like ringing a dinner bell,hence my interest in breeding almond Rollers LOL


----------

